# 2009 Midwest Penturning Gathering



## cozee (Jan 5, 2009)

All present and any future information regarding the 2009 Midwest Penturning Gathering can now be seen at the MPG web site found here . . . 2009 MPG

I will post when info has been updated and also try to answer questions in a timely manner. 

Hope to see you there!!


Thanks!!

Greg


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking forward to my first visit .


----------



## Gruntster (Jan 6, 2009)

Not coming.....unless I see some mention of jalapeno poppers


----------



## cozee (Jan 6, 2009)

Gruntster said:


> Not coming.....unless I see some mention of jalapeno poppers



I guess Terrence or I could demo the poppers eh?!!!!!:wink:


Yes, there will be poppers!:smile-big:


----------



## GregHaugen (Jan 6, 2009)

Could I get more info?  I'd be interested in attending.  It's April 25th, and where is it and what would be the "fee"?

Thanks.


----------



## low_48 (Jan 6, 2009)

Greg will answer the question about the fee, but I would like to suggest that regardless of a fee or not, I would like to challenge everyone to bring a pen to donate. Last year I gave the Union members, that own the hall we met at, two pens to raffle at their next meeting. It was a thank-you from me, and they were very grateful. Sure wouldn't hurt to give a little something for Greg and his family that run the whole operation either. They do a great job!

Really looking forward to another great get together, and yes, the van will be overloaded with wood. It's either that or I add a second story to the garage. Already added a 200 sq ft lean-to on the back, and it's full.


----------



## cozee (Jan 6, 2009)

GregHaugen said:


> Could I get more info?  I'd be interested in attending.  It's April 25th, and where is it and what would be the "fee"?
> 
> Thanks.



I've added a bit more info in my original post and will do so as I can. 

There is no charge or fee other than what is mentioned above. It is held at the Carpenter's Local #44, 402 S. Duncan Rd., Champaign IL. Champaign is about 2 hours south of Chicago on I-57, 1 1/2 hours west of Indy on I-74, 3 hours south east of the Quad cities on I-74, and 3 hours north of St Louis on I-72 or I-70/I-57.


----------



## Boomer (Jan 7, 2009)

I am planning on making the event this year and am looking forward to all the fun.


----------



## cozee (Jan 10, 2009)

Some piccies from 2008. First is a pic of Rich Coer's. Rich brings a wealth of woodworking and woodturning knowledge to the MPG.








Next is a collage of things seen during the day. This is just a small sampling of what was there . . .


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't see any piccies Greg . Just the lil red X


----------



## cozee (Jan 11, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> Don't see any piccies Greg . Just the lil red X



Hmmmmmm, I see 'em!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 11, 2009)

me too they look good


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Greg,
I missed last year, don't remember why, but had a blast from the previous year... I had to "test" Terrence's poppers.. took almost half a pan to get a good test.  

Gonna have to miss this year too, can't make the trip twice in one month and we have to come up in May for Granddaughter's graduation.  LOML as advised that we WILL make the graduation regardless.  Plus she'll just be getting over a hip replacement surgery in April.... Her surgery is end of January, but they tell her it'll take 2 or 3 months for complete recovery and a long car trip will be hard on her in that time.

Can you deliver my extra large helping of the poppers??????????????????? LOL


----------



## cozee (Jan 11, 2009)

ozmandus said:


> Hey Greg,
> I missed last year, don't remember why, but had a blast from the previous year... I had to "test" Terrence's poppers.. took almost half a pan to get a good test.
> 
> Gonna have to miss this year too, can't make the trip twice in one month and we have to come up in May for Granddaughter's graduation.  LOML as advised that we WILL make the graduation regardless.  Plus she'll just be getting over a hip replacement surgery in April.... Her surgery is end of January, but they tell her it'll take 2 or 3 months for complete recovery and a long car trip will be hard on her in that time.
> ...



Hey Chuck, gonna miss ya again this year but family must come first!! As for the poppers, there just may be a way to arrange a small batch to show up at the graduation party!! (Or where ever you might want them to show up in C-U!!)


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 11, 2009)

cozee said:


> Hey Chuck, gonna miss ya again this year but family must come first!! As for the poppers, there just may be a way to arrange a small batch to show up at the graduation party!! (Or where ever you might want them to show up in C-U!!)



If I don't come down with a case of CRS between now and then, I may take you up on that.. My wife has two daughters in the C-U area.. the mother of the graduate is in Champaign and the other is in Mohammet.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 12, 2009)

cozee said:


> I've added a bit more info in my original post and will do so as I can.
> 
> There is no charge or fee other than what is mentioned above. It is held at the Carpenter's Local #44, 402 S. Duncan Rd., Champaign IL. Champaign is about 2 hours south of Chicago on I-57, 1 1/2 hours west of Indy on I-74, 3 hours south east of the Quad cities on I-74, and 3 hours north of St Louis on I-72 or I-70/I-57.


 
And 7 hours west of Columbus, Ohio! Any Ohio members want to carpool?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 12, 2009)

Chris, if I could get away from my job I would carpool with you.  Maybe next year would be easier.


----------



## cozee (Jan 15, 2009)

New info added.


----------



## cozee (Jan 21, 2009)

Updated information.


----------



## low_48 (Jan 21, 2009)

Cheez, all the good subjects for demos are already taken. ; ) Being a procrastination professional has it's disadvantages.
Any requests from the masses? Do we still need basics? Sharpening, tool selection and uses, etc....I could do a half demo about dying wood, and the other half about cutting and drying wood (with emphasis on cutting wood for figure), calling the demo drying and dying. Or, as mentioned, if there is any requests......................
Thanks for reserving the table for me Greg.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 22, 2009)

low_48 said:


> I could do a half demo about dying wood, and the other half about cutting and drying wood (with emphasis on cutting wood for figure), calling the demo drying and dying.



Dying and drying - sounds like mummification to me.:wink:

I hate to share such a great source with everyone, but I don't use enough wood blanks to keep an exclusive: 

Rich (low48) has the most beautiful local woods I have ever seen! The *variety* and *quality* are *fantastic* and the prices are MUCH TOO LOW! He processes the woods himself and knows how to cut for figure.


----------



## cozee (Jan 22, 2009)

Rich, "Dying and Drying" sounds great! And I especially like the topic of "Cutting for Figure." Let me know soon so I can add the info to the line up!!!  Your demos always draw a great response and are well appreciated. If you'd like more time up front, just let me know!!!


----------



## cozee (Jan 22, 2009)

thewishman said:


> Rich (low48) has the most beautiful local woods I have ever seen! The *variety* and *quality* are *fantastic* and the prices are MUCH TOO LOW! He processes the woods himself and knows how to cut for figure.



I'll second that!!!!!!

In the pictures I posted, just a sampling of Rich's fare is in the upper right, yeah, the table full of blanks!!! And there was much more!!


----------



## cozee (Jan 24, 2009)

We just may have an award for the "farthest traveled". I've recently heard of possibilities of attendees from both coasts this year!


----------



## cozee (Jan 25, 2009)

New info.


----------



## cozee (Feb 1, 2009)

Updated link.


----------



## cozee (Feb 8, 2009)

Sponsors added along with info on other pages.


----------



## TowMater (Feb 8, 2009)

Is this event held in the same place every year?

I seem to recall it was held there last year?

Just wondering since it's called the Midwest Penturning Gathering if it might move around the midwest a bit?


----------



## cozee (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, to be honest, when I decided to host the first MPG in 2007, it was because there was nothing here, in my part of the Midwest. There was the Utah event, Arizona, Texas, and various events along the east coast. Bubbasville's were beginning to pop up everywhere except the Midwest so I decided to do something here. I had contacted the originators of Bubbasville via email asking if I could use their moniker but never received and answer so I went with something a bit more generalized. I considered several names but the Midwest Penturning Gathering had a ring to it. And my original thoughts were that there would only be a dozen or so that would attend. Was I blown away!!! And at the end of the day of that first MPG I asked if I should do it again in '08 and was met with a resounding YES!! It has grown far beyond my original expectaions. And this year I have confirmation of folks coming in from New Jersy and Washington state. Definitely beyond the Midwest!

Will it ever go on the road??  Hey, I am not ruling that out at all. Even sounds like it would be fun. More planning would definitely be needed in the logistics but also so as to not fringe upon the other major events around the country. I believe each event has it's place and I in no way want to steal anything from them.  And then there is the one rule I will not deviate from concerning the MPG and that it has to remain free. No charge at the door. I do not in any way want someone to miss out on gleaning knowledge simply because of a "cover charge". I know that there are those that disagree with me but this event has grown each year so we are batting over .500 or else things would have stayed the same or diminished. I have no issues with the out of pocket expenses I incur as I believe that this is one way I can give back from what I have gleaned. I purpose to freely give as I have received. And those who I ask to demonstrate have been told up front that there will be little compensation if any for their efforts. Never had anyone turn me down yet because of it. Just shows that there are those who feel the same and I believe this is just one reason why this event grows each year.

So for now, I recommend starting a local IAP chapter!!!!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 8, 2009)

Greg,
You could have called it Champagneville or Urbanaville.. or really creative Cucuville??:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## cozee (Feb 8, 2009)

ozmandus said:


> Greg,
> You could have called it Champagneville or Urbanaville.. or really creative Cucuville??:tongue::tongue::tongue:



LOL!! I hear enough play on Champaign and Urbana every day! Didn't care to go there if ya know what I mean.

C-U later!!:biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Feb 8, 2009)

Greg, you and your family have put on a wonderful event for the last two years. It has been a great privilege to have attended them. Thank you for all you (the whole family) do to make the MPG a great place to learn and to share.


----------



## TowMater (Feb 9, 2009)

Greg,

Thanks for the response. If you ever decide to travel to Kansas City with the show please call on me for assistance.


----------



## cozee (Feb 9, 2009)

TowMater said:


> Greg,
> 
> Thanks for the response. If you ever decide to travel to Kansas City with the show please call on me for assistance.



KC would definitely be on my list. I know a few slot car racers over there and besides, I really like Q and heard KC knows a little about it!!!


----------



## cozee (Feb 9, 2009)

thewishman said:


> Greg, you and your family have put on a wonderful event for the last two years. It has been a great privilege to have attended them. Thank you for all you (the whole family) do to make the MPG a great place to learn and to share.



Thanks Chris, your too kind. We feel it is those who are in attendance that make the MPG what it is!!! Folks just like you! 

Hope to see ya there! Isn't going to be quite the same without Billy! There will be more poppers to go around!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## cozee (Feb 10, 2009)

Added more sponsors.


----------



## TowMater (Feb 11, 2009)

If your ever in town, give me a shout.

Jack Stack's in Martin City is the best in my book.


----------



## cozee (Feb 11, 2009)

TowMater said:


> If your ever in town, give me a shout.
> 
> Jack Stack's in Martin City is the best in my book.


 
You never know when I just make take ya up on that. We visit the wife's family about 2-3 hours north of you and I find good Q is definitely worth the drive.


----------



## theguitargeek (Feb 12, 2009)

*the page seems to be down*

I cant see the page for 2009 mpg

Would like to attend 
whats the date and time


----------



## RogerGarrett (Feb 12, 2009)

Cozee does a great job, and it would be hard to take it on the road and lose out on the food!

Good luck at this year's MPG!

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## cozee (Feb 12, 2009)

theguitargeek said:


> I cant see the page for 2009 mpg
> 
> Would like to attend
> whats the date and time



Looks like the host server is down as the site I maintain for our local turning club is unavailable also. Keep checking.


----------



## cozee (Feb 20, 2009)

Added more sponsors to the continually growing list. There will be a turning craft sale outdoors. And, we will have an impromptu get together Friday evening while we are getting things ready for Saturday. Check the site for more info!


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone driving down from the Dakotas, Minnesota, Iowa, or Northern Wisconsin?  I am planning to attend/drive and am looking for company on the ride and shared expenses.


----------



## cozee (Mar 29, 2009)

Only about 3 1/2 weeks till the MPG. Make your plans to attend now!!!!

Hope to see ya there!!!!


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 29, 2009)

I plan to be there.  Hoping to find someone to share the drive.  Any takers?


----------



## cozee (Apr 2, 2009)

Just added a couple more sponsors. Keeps on and I am going to have to rent a trailer to get all the prizes to the Carpenter's hall!


For all you military types, we're short timin' now!!!!


----------



## cozee (Apr 12, 2009)

Less than 2 weeks away now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low_48 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've started filling the boxes with pen blanks. I'm also going to bring over some bottle stopper blanks, plus bowl blanks. If anyone has any requests, let me know in advance, and I'll let you know some prices and reserve for you. I'm glad I put new tires on the Astro van recently, cause it's going to be full. I'm bringing over some exotic pen blanks that I traded for a couple years ago. So a nice selection of unusual domestics, plus the exotics. Lots of Aussie burls, curly Mango, curly Koa, tulip, and many more. Looking forward to the gathering, plus I've got quite a few pens made up with dyed woods for the demo. Greg, I'm wandering about what is going on Friday evening?  Should I add the price of a hotel so I don't miss any fun?


----------



## cozee (Apr 13, 2009)

I know there will be _at least_ a couple dozen or so of folks there and possibly more. We will be setting things up but more than likely we will end up doing something pen related!! If it isn't too much on you, I'd opt for the room!!!!!!


----------



## cozee (Apr 17, 2009)

ONE WEEK!!! For those coming in on Friday, I'll see ya at the hall after 5:30pm. The rest of ya I'll see next Saturday! I'm off now for some vacation time!!!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 17, 2009)

Folks, I've said it before, be sure to bring some money for Rich's (low 48) blanks. They are spectacular and usually way underpriced.


----------

